# need suggestion about oc



## Bodhisatwa (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi! my cpu configuration is below--
amd athlon x2 260 3.2 ghz proceesor
4gb starlite ddr3 1333 ram
gigabyte 78lmts2p motherboard
iball lpe223-400 smps
lg l1515s tft monitor

as suggested by the other members ,i bought the 6670 1gb ddr5 today!

i think my processor is bottlenecked by the gpu..
what does overclocking the cpu do?how does it help?


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 26, 2012)

nope. your processor is sufficient for the GPU. you need to raise the FSB (or the HyperTransport link). It should be 200Mhz by default. Increase it by 5Mhz until your system becomes unstable. But if you can change the PSU. That will help maintain stability even under tight overclock. I think you can increase clock to 3.5Ghz. you'll need a HT of 218-220Mhz. just lower the memory divider so that ram clock doesn't goes up. 

Usually even these value ram remain stable upto 1400Mhz or more.


----------



## topgear (Apr 26, 2012)

^^ AMD Athlon II and Phenom II series cpus Memory Controller ain't designed to run over with mem speed of 1333Mhz - so Op better stick to 1333Mhz ram speed and for OCing a better PSu and a good after market cooler is must have IMO.


----------



## Cilus (Apr 26, 2012)

No overclocking with the local PSU. Also your processor, running at 3.2 GHz is capable enough to handle the GPU.

topgear, default memory speed for even 1st gen Core series (Nehalem) processors are also 1333 MHz but that doesn't mean it can't run high speed memory modules. All you need to do is just increase the memory multiplier to 4 if your mobo doesn't have XMP profile detection. I got that information from you when I got the XMS3, remember?


----------



## Bodhisatwa (Apr 26, 2012)

so what should i do,guys??  and what is the advantage of overclocking a processor??


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 26, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ AMD Athlon II and Phenom II series cpus *Memory Controller ain't designed to run over with mem speed of 1333Mhz*



didn't get what you said


----------



## Bodhisatwa (Apr 26, 2012)

please suggest..


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Apr 26, 2012)

Bodhisatwa - Upgrade ur PSU 1st as Cilus said. - Extremely Important, Ico also suggested you to do that but ur just ignoring this. Remember if your PSU dies it can & will take the mobo,cpu,memory,hdd with it.... njoi!  

About OC - dont do it on local PSU. and ur GPU is not bottlenecking ur CPU....... IF you overclock you will see increased performance of ur PC, this will also reflect in games you play with higher fps. You could probably OC to a stable 3.7GHz on stock cooler @~65 deg C...


----------



## Bodhisatwa (Apr 26, 2012)

what did you mean by--on stock cooler @~65 deg C... ??

i am not ignoring it.. i just dont have much money left after buying the gpu..i have a maximum of rs.1000...


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Apr 26, 2012)

^^ doesn't matter - unless u hv a better PSU overclocking ur CPU is a suicide mission. 
njoi!


----------



## topgear (Apr 27, 2012)

Cilus said:


> No overclocking with the local PSU. Also your processor, running at 3.2 GHz is capable enough to handle the GPU.
> 
> topgear, default memory speed for even 1st gen Core series (Nehalem) processors are also 1333 MHz but that doesn't mean it can't run high speed memory modules. All you need to do is just increase the memory multiplier to 4 if your mobo doesn't have XMP profile detection. I got that information from you when I got the XMS3, remember?



I remember.



Sam said:


> didn't get what you said



but read this :

VERY IMPORTANT INFORMATION REGARDING AMD AM3 CPU's and RAM SPEEDS



> *THIS IS VERY IMPORTANT:*
> 
> If you do manage to get your RAM running over 1333 Mhz., your system can appear to be fine and might even pass Memtest and other benchmarking utilities successfully. However, AMD have discovered that, in certain scenarios, the system may fall over after a period of use, depending on system usage and if you are stressing the CPU. This normally indicates a problem with the Memory Controller and you may need to replace your CPU if this happens.
> 
> Excessively increasing voltages to the RAM and/or CPU in an effort to improve system stability could cause the Memory Controller to fail.



so after reading that I've changed my mind.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 27, 2012)

^^ WHOA !!! thanks a lot. never knew about the ram problem. you surely seem to have done some nice digging 

so its best to keep the ram @ stock frequency by changing the memory divider?


----------



## topgear (Apr 27, 2012)

^^ yep, I think so.


----------



## Bodhisatwa (Apr 27, 2012)

cant i have a good psu in rs.1000?
if not,i will not oc anything..should wait untill buying agood psu..


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 27, 2012)

^^The cheapest one IMO for OC'ing is FSP Saga II 500w @ Rs.2300


----------



## Bodhisatwa (Apr 27, 2012)

Then i think i should wait..btw can you guys suggest any cpu cooling devices(like fan etc) which i can fit in my system??..at a low price..


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 27, 2012)

See if you can find the FSP SAGA-II 350W. It will cost around 1.5k. Quite sufficient for your rig.

The cheapest solution of a good CPU fan is CM Hyper TX-3. Its costs around 1.2k. But you dont need it. Stock cooler is sufficient.


----------



## Bodhisatwa (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks guys..


----------



## dibya_kol (Apr 27, 2012)

A 350wt psu won't help much if u were planning to oc. And @OP, what makes u think that ur cpu is bottlenecking ?


----------



## topgear (Apr 28, 2012)

FSP Saga II 350W has 300W output power ( 25A ) on +12v rail which is enough for OCing a X2 260 like cpu around ~3.6-3.8 Ghz along with a HD6670.


----------



## Bodhisatwa (Apr 28, 2012)

i am getting such a feeling after installing the gpu..during playing games..

A PROBLEM---my cpu gets hotter after installing the gpu..after i play a game like bf3 for an hour,then when i play fifa12,it slows down...whats the probable problem??


----------



## topgear (Apr 29, 2012)

like you said the cpu may be overheating or there could be a problem with the Fifa 12 game - patch the game to the latest version and monitor the load cpu temp using hwinfo app while playing BF3 and post it here.


----------



## Bodhisatwa (Apr 29, 2012)

fifa 12 is fine..i will post the temps..


----------



## dibya_kol (Apr 30, 2012)

^^ what makes u feel, ur cpu is bottlenecking ?


----------



## Bodhisatwa (Apr 30, 2012)

while playing games like fifa12,bf3..i am getting a feeling like that..dont know why..


----------



## Minion (Apr 30, 2012)

Don't overclock you processor it is running pretty fast at 3.2Ghz overclocking will unnecessarily increase temperature and noise.
Your processor is fine.Change your PSU as soon as possible it may causing this.Get a good one like corsair CXv2 430 watts for 2,300.


----------



## Bodhisatwa (Apr 30, 2012)

how can the psu cause this?


----------



## topgear (May 1, 2012)

your PSU is not a very good one though it should power the components you have - don't OC the cpu/gpu with this PSU.


----------



## Cilus (May 1, 2012)

Topgear, regarding memory overclocking, I never read anything that running a 1600 MHz RAM at 1600 MHz speed (by setting the Memory Multiplier) has damaged the memory. Also in that article it is also mentioned that


> If you wish to run RAM above 1333 Mhz. and your RAM is rated at a higher speed, you are not overclocking your system. However, AMD recommend that you only use memory that appears on the QVL as this has been tested for compatability at higher speeds. If you are unsure about the compatability of the RAM you have bought the safest option is to run it at 1333 Mhz to avoid damaging the Memory Controller. If you are looking to buy RAM that is faster than 1333 Mhz. and it doesn't appear on the QVL be prepared to downclock the modules to gain system stability. There are no guarantees that the RAM will run as stated and you could possibly damage the CPU's Memory Controller.



So if we're using a 1600 MHz memory and it is present in the QVL list of the motherboard then I don't see a problem. I used to run my Kingston Value 1333 MHz DDR3 rams at 1600 MHz speeed for long time and still they're running at the same speed at frined's house to whom I sold the system (the Phenom II 955 based)


----------



## topgear (May 1, 2012)

there's no guarantee that one will face issues if they run mem modules higher than 1333Mhz and sometime it's hard to find memory modules mentioned on QVL list - so the suggestion for not going over 1333Mhz is only a pre caution and if anyone wants he can run the mem modules over 1333Mhz at his own risk.


----------



## Bodhisatwa (May 2, 2012)

Thanks guys..after getting a good psu,i will then overclock..


----------



## Minion (May 2, 2012)

Bodhisatwa said:


> how can the psu cause this?



A local PSU can't provide necessary power needed by a GPU.A Local 500 watts PSU actually be providing you 250 to 300 watts.


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (May 2, 2012)

topgear said:


> FSP Saga II 350W has 300W output power ( 25A ) on +12v rail which is enough for OCing a X2 260 like cpu around ~3.6-3.8 Ghz along with a HD6670.



25A? that wud probably be true in some typical "Ideal" condition...


----------

